# GREECE: THE DEFINITIVE THREAD: URBAN AND RURAL LANDSCAPES



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Greetings all!

Below you will find pictures that define the true nature of Greece. The pictures you will see display the various landscapes, construction projects, cities, stadiums, lakes, churches, and other beautiful regions that Greece's cities and towns have to offer. The pictures are broken down by category and will show how beautiful, modern, developed, and pleasant this European country is.

I begin with:

*HIGHWAYS, ROADS, AND DAMNS(those under construction are also shown):*





















































































































































































































































*INDUSTRIES:*

































































*ARCHEOLOGICAL/HISTORICAL SITES:*





































































































*STADIUMS/ARENAS:*










































































*GENERAL SCENERY (CITIES, ISLANDS, AND NATURE):*


















































































































































































































*CHURCHES/MONASTERIES:*


----------

